# in addition to earthworm, is here any other bait?



## xixi677 (Jul 26, 2013)

i love fishing, but i am scar of earthworm. can anyone tell me alternative bait for me?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Most interesting spammer I've seen in a while.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

xixi677 said:


> i love fishing, but i am scar of earthworm. can anyone tell me alternative bait for me?


Yes, blackwidow spiders or yellowjacket wasps make excellent baits.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I like to use donkey intestine.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually there was a story going around years ago about a kid using snapping worms that he found on the railroad tracks up by Deer Creek. He said that the fish loved them.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

When you come visit us from China, besides the above excellent suggestions, you can also use corn and live minnows.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm scared of earthworms too.....I feel your pain


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps trying using a promise to share your inheritance as princess of wherever if I only give you an American bank account number to transfer it to. That bait seems to be quite prevalent.


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh no not nightcrawrers.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

I get scared when I'm threading a nightcrawler on my line, and night crawler juice squirts out. I'm afraid it will squirt into my mouth or eye one day.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> Most interesting spammer I've seen in a while.


I don't know, the guy talking about womens underlothes in the fishing section was pretty interesting:noidea:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> I don't know, the guy talking about womens underlothes in the fishing section was pretty interesting:noidea:


Wait???
Those were for women??? How do I cancel my order??


----------

